# Ideal room temperature for babies ?



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

I am wondering what is an ideal room temp for the babies all are 3 weeks and older now . I noticed Nacho the youngest was panting and getting warm in the nestbox so i pulled him out for a few minutes till i can get my room temp down He is almost fully feathered if that helps


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Room temperature should be fine for fully feathered babies. If it is getting too hot in the nestbox you can wedge the opening about a 1/2" open. Most nestboxs should have 1/4' sized holes drilled along the top sides of the box to allow for some circulation/ventilation in the box.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright thanks , Im about to go out and get a new drill cause my charger broke for it lol


----------

